
Show HN: Himawari-8 (Whole Earth Geostationary Weather Satellite) Wallpaper Bot - jarmitage
https://gist.github.com/jarmitage/5042bfe20aa54b3d8dc8
======
jarmitage
First ever bit of Python - not very tidy, improvement suggestions welcome!

The results are cool though as it updates every 10 minutes.

Anyone else do/see anything fun with scripting wallpapers?

~~~
sjs382
This is awesome. Seems that Himiwari-8 is a Japanese weather satellite. Do you
know a source that offers the other side of the globe? :)

~~~
jarmitage
Thanks!

Unfortunately I think it's the only one of its kind! It's quite strange
looking at the other side of the world all the time, especially since it is
night time there. I have thought about adding a 12 hour offset to the bot so
that I get to see daytime when it's day in UK.

